# Just put out my trail cam!!!



## lswoody (Jul 19, 2011)

Went behind the house and put up my Spy Point FL-A trail cam. Hope I can get some good pics where I have it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Just put mine back out 2 weeks ago. I got tons of really cool pics last year. So far this year, nothing but groundhogs and squirrels.


----------



## kickitandholdit (Jul 20, 2011)

i just put mine out to. i put it in a tree in my driveway to see if i can catch the *&^*(@%$!& burglar that hit my bedroom window and opened the door to my truck. these burglars are messing with the wrong neighbor :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2011)

Stacked my firewood last week, time to put out the trail camera also. Hopefully I will catch the scum stealing it. :LOL2:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim said:


> Stacked my firewood last week, time to put out the trail camera also. Hopefully I will catch the scum stealing it. :LOL2:




BORE A PC OUT AND PUT A STICK OF DYNAMITE IN IT THAT WILL STOP EM. LOL, OR JUST PACK IT WITH BLACK POWDER... AND MARK IT FOR YOUR PROTECTION ! :lol:


----------



## kickitandholdit (Jul 21, 2011)

not trying to hijack the thread but trail cameras are so useful for catching more than animals haha. 

i think i might get a gas can full of gas and dump a bag of sugar in it and see if they steel it. when they steel it and put it in their car/mower the sugar caramelizes and destroys the engine haha. i hate thieving scums 

yal post up some pics yal have captured on yals cameras!!! its always fun to see other peoples trail pics. my dad got one not to long ago on the farm and the whole pic top to bottom was all turkeys haha its cool


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 21, 2011)

kickitandholdit said:


> not trying to hijack the thread but trail cameras are so useful for catching more than animals haha.
> 
> i think i might get a gas can full of gas and dump a bag of sugar in it and see if they steel it. when they steel it and put it in their car/mower the sugar caramelizes and destroys the engine haha. i hate thieving scums
> 
> yal post up some pics yal have captured on yals cameras!!! its always fun to see other peoples trail pics. my dad got one not to long ago on the farm and the whole pic top to bottom was all turkeys haha its cool


Use moth balls instead of suger. Ive heard it does the same thing as the suger yet it cant be detected like the sugar can.


----------



## kickitandholdit (Jul 21, 2011)

well i just had someone check on my house (out of town) and the door to my house was open (nothing in the house has been touched) but they stole my $600 trail camera! :evil: 

WTF


----------



## ray55classic (Jul 22, 2011)

You've got somebody real close to you


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 23, 2011)

I put one out behind my house, after i dumped some lucky buck down. two days later it took a pic of this little feller 8) the spot on the ground behind the little guy is the Luck Buck Im trying, its working on keeping the deer around so far, but This little guy and Momma are regulars.


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 25, 2011)

kickitandholdit said:


> well i just had someone check on my house (out of town) and the door to my house was open (nothing in the house has been touched) but they stole my $600 trail camera! :evil:
> 
> WTF



THAT IS TERRIBLE!!!!! To bad you don't have a eye-fi card in it. I think this would be the bomb if you are shooting around your house. It LOOKS like it will just upload your photo's as they are taken, then they might steal the camera, but you still have their photo 
https://support.eye.fi/eye-fi-setup/uploading-photos/uploading-overview/how-do-i-upload-photos/


----------



## kickitandholdit (Jul 27, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> kickitandholdit said:
> 
> 
> > well i just had someone check on my house (out of town) and the door to my house was open (nothing in the house has been touched) but they stole my $600 trail camera! :evil:
> ...



thanks, i really appreciate it!!!!! ill look into this


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 3, 2011)

Some pics I have gotten over the last couple years.

Coon:






Possum:





Red Fox:





8pt:





Rut pics:





XXX show for the coons:


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 3, 2011)

I LIKE THE STICKERS ON THAT BUCK!! NICE PICS


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to put out trail cameras & got some great pictures. But I had it with them. Seems they last 2-3 season then you need to buy a new one. I am not buying another til they get there quality up & make something that lasts. I help farmer with hay & harvest, plus in stand pretty regularly seeing most what in area anyway.

Here are some of my past pictures. You may recognize couple of these because they are on my wall.   

This one is getting cocky sticking his tongue out at camera:





This one I took with bow day after picture was taken. I did even know he was on camera or in area until I shot him.





The back one is on my wall:





This one I passed on a number of times that fall:





This is one I got tons of pictures of in summer months, about time season opened & it just disappeared. We believe it was poached:


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool pics guys. It is really cool to see the number of things that run around in the woods.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's some from acouple years ago on the mtn I grew up on. Ran into the bear and bobby brown acouple times at night.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Time to assemble the hit list


----------

